# C/F B14 Velocity power Hood from Syndicate Kustomz



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks for the great pics SAMO!!!!
Thanks to Randy for the ride!!!!

Also more will be up on the site tomarrow.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

when the funds come you'll be getting a call.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

the is sick looking...man...makes me almost want to now sell mine


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Very nice hood. I wonder, if I get and the wife sees it, how many days do I have left on the planet? But still very nice hood.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks like a good hood, although I prefer OEM style. Anyways, good job.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.
Looks much better than the VIS, IMHO.

I'll be picking it up when I replace my current hood.

:thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yah KNow I will take care of ya!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Very nice.
> Looks much better than the VIS, IMHO.
> 
> I'll be picking it up when I replace my current hood.
> ...


Keep me in mind if you do replace it.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

.."DAYUMMmm!!"..

..h3ll yea..that looks better than the VIS hood. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Yah KNow I will take care of ya!


WOOT! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Nice, Sean your paint Idea would line right up!!!!


----------

